# Sweet-n-Savory Pork Stuffing, Apple/Bacon



## chilerelleno (Jun 8, 2019)

I had 12 huge 1.5" thick pork chops that I wanted to stuff.
A sweet-n-savory idea of apples and bacon came to mind and I made it happen.
It came out great with the chops and it's awesome in a rolled loin too.

This recipe makes a lot of stuffing so you'll likely need to adjust to suite your needs.

*Sweet-n-Savory, Apple/Bacon Pork Stuffing *
4c peeled and diced apple
2.5c crumbled bacon
2c diced sweet onion
1c diced celery
1.5 stick(s) butter
1c brown sugar
3c unseasoned bread or Panko crumbs
Parsely, rubbed sage, thyme and salt

*Recipe cut down for stuffing half a pork loin *
3c peeled and diced apple
2c crumbled bacon
1c minced pork loin trimmings (optional)
1.5c diced sweet onion
1/2c diced celery
1 stick butter
1/2c - 3/4c brown sugar
2c unseasoned bread or Panko crumbs
Parsley, rubbed sage, thyme and salt

If not cooking immediately, be sure to cool thoroughly before stuffing chops.

*Stuffed Chops*



















*Stuffed Loin*


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jun 8, 2019)

OMG.  It sounds like an apple pie inside a pork chop.
Double delicious.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 9, 2019)

You got your cruse control locked in this weekend John - another fine looking cook.

Now you got me hungry again.
Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks, but no, this is from a past cook.
I'm separating out recipes for my recipe index.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks Mighty Tasty, from the Den!!
Nice Job, John!
Like.

Bear


----------

